# Jumping spiders...can u keep them as pets?



## devilsofdarkness (Mar 26, 2006)

I was watching a prog on animal planet called insects from hell and it was all about spiders and tarantulas....and on there they showed you the jumping spider....well im in love....they are just sooooooooo cute and even my daughter said how cute they were!!!:lol2:

So my q is can u keep them as pets and where can i find them to buy???


----------



## Ste (Apr 16, 2007)

get a avicularia avicularia which is a common pink toe, its perdominatly black with pink toes. They are an arboreal speicies and are generally nice natured.


----------



## devilsofdarkness (Mar 26, 2006)

No disrespect to you ste, but i dont want a pink toe!!! Been there done that!!! 

Its the little cute jumping spider i want!!!



oooo and a female orb spider and a crab spider!!


----------



## Ste (Apr 16, 2007)

was it a t or a true spider, im crap on true spiders so if its one of those i cant help sos, if it is a t i may be able to find info on it if you can desrcibe it.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

theres a hell of a lot of trues that go under the jumping spider name


----------



## devilsofdarkness (Mar 26, 2006)

right they come from the family salticidae but cant find the actual species name but heres a couple of pics of what im looking for


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

I saw a program about a little one once called Portia (Genus name). V.small spider which ate bigger spiders looked a bit like that. V.cute.
Portia a few latin names there for Portia species out of about 4000 species of jumping spiders in the group you mentioned.


----------



## spider_mad (Mar 8, 2007)

devilsofdarkness said:


> No disrespect to you ste, but i dont want a pink toe!!! Been there done that!!!
> 
> Its the little cute jumping spider i want!!!
> 
> ...


Generally jumping spiders are quite small arent they? could be wrong. Dont think they can be bought as pets but any found in the garden or in the wild I guess you could keep them presuuming small enough food is around like micro crix


----------



## Bonkers! (May 27, 2007)

Yeah just catch one!, shouldn't be too hard to find one, my house and garden are crawling with em!!


----------



## Carl (Jan 19, 2007)

yeah i' sure jumping spiders are tiny.


----------



## Bonkers! (May 27, 2007)

They are but they're not to hard to spot. Well the ones i get arn't, the jumpers i get are mostly white.


----------



## devilsofdarkness (Mar 26, 2006)

ooohhh cool!! so where in the garden is the best place to look?


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

there is a species of jumping spider in the uk that are tiny, I have loads on my garden fence


----------



## zoe6660 (Jun 3, 2007)

that spider pic is soo cute look at its eyes lol


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

used to have a few in my garden..well they were white n black.kinda zebra striping n they jumped like mad..

watch em be called zebra spiders now :S but they definately jumped n pinged all over the place!

Katie

Ps i have noooo idea about spiders!!


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

i really want to buy one of these but cant find any where to buy hem :bash::bash:


----------



## Phark (Jul 1, 2008)

"Can you keep them as pets?"

Why not?

They're very easy to keep and very entertaining to watch hunt. From what I've read on Arachnoboards, there are online invert dealers which sell some of the larger species - usually _Phidippus._


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

Phark said:


> "Can you keep them as pets?"
> 
> Why not?
> 
> They're very easy to keep and very entertaining to watch hunt. From what I've read on Arachnoboards, there are online invert dealers which sell some of the larger species - usually _Phidippus._


iv been serching to buy any of them for over a year..still cant find any.nice pic : victory:


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

I've seen and read a bit on jumping spiders . I think the biggest species doesn't reach more than a body length of more than 15mm . And I think they don't last more than a year . I'd love one but I'm too sentimental to buy something that wouldn't live long .


----------



## Phark (Jul 1, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> iv been serching to buy any of them for over a year..still cant find any.nice pic : victory:


Thanks! Very very appreciated when it comes from you, lol. 



Mutley.100 said:


> I've seen and read a bit on jumping spiders . I think the biggest species doesn't reach more than a body length of more than 15mm . And I think they don't last more than a year . I'd love one but I'm too sentimental to buy something that wouldn't live long .


They can live for over 2 years, and the largest species can attain 1" in bodylength, as far as I know.


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

Katiexx said:


> used to have a few in my garden..well they were white n black.kinda zebra striping n they jumped like mad..
> 
> watch em be called zebra spiders now :S but they definately jumped n pinged all over the place!
> 
> ...


lol, they are called Zebra Spiders (_Salticus scenicus), _I see loads of them on the outside of my house, try any brick wall and you should see them!


----------



## Javeo (May 4, 2008)

I have a small white one that lives ontop of my dartfrog viv. Usually out early moring under the light hunting any escaped crix or flies.


----------



## crestiedaz (Jun 26, 2008)

if you caught one tho wt substraight or equitment would you wanna use tho


----------



## gizzard (May 5, 2008)

set it up with the same temps as outside? only need a jar, there teeeny


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

There's ~75 species of jumping spider in Europe, and 31 in the UK.

I have to admit, i've only seen about 3 species where I am, including the ever popular zebra spider. 

I never thought about keeping them as pets, I have to admit. Might be fun to watch them hunt however.


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

iv only ever seen 2..i want to buy some but cant seem to find any

both in west of uk


----------



## crestiedaz (Jun 26, 2008)

i caught two today and put them together and one eat the outher then loads of babys came off the back of the spider


----------



## gizzard (May 5, 2008)

reeealy...???
sounds more like a wolf spider


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Macro, that bottom photograph is pretty cool.

I've yet to see a male _Salticus scenicus._


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

GRB said:


> Macro, that bottom photograph is pretty cool.
> 
> I've yet to see a male _Salticus scenicus._


 thanks..any idea who sales jumping spiders?


----------



## exopet (Apr 20, 2007)

in this country no - one, but the gremans do get them occasionally, usually large indonesians, They had Javan silver jumping spiders (3cm) and Javan black furry jumping spiders (also 3cm) but I just missed getting them (sold out VERY fast)


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

exopet said:


> in this country no - one, but the gremans do get them occasionally, usually large indonesians, They had Javan silver jumping spiders (3cm) and Javan black furry jumping spiders (also 3cm) but I just missed getting them (sold out VERY fast)


 ok..keep your eye out..i want one..if u do get some remember my name :2thumb:


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

One of the owners of my local pet shop mentioned the other day he should be getting a shipment of 'True' spiders from the States either next month or month after , can't remember which . If I remember , I'll ask him if he plans to get any jumpers . 

I know it's a wait but it's the best I can do .


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

something like this you mean? 
found this guy when i was in turkey cute eh?  couldnt resist taking its pic


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

I saw a little jumping spider on the wall downstairs earlier but it was too high up for me to reach


----------

